# How to get rid of really bad Korean Roommates?



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Well I may be wrong but the confinement might well constitute kidnapping and is likely a federal offense. By the sounds of it there might be extortion/racketeering chargers to be laid as well given the threats...

Why haven't you gone to the police?


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I Think he Did, well, he called anyway. I think he should go directly to the police station, I mean, who are we to ask them to get out of their seats and come to us!  I know police don't wan't to do any work, it's the same thing out here on the eastcoast, it's like we have to demand protection. If your words are true MB the police will have to help..... Maybe you could tell them about a Pig Farm too, haha Naw They won't listen!  May the force be with you, but please don't colour all Korean's in a poor light!


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm Korean and I can tell you... students coming to Canada from Korea to learn english, etc have a reputation among Koreans living here as being... "not so good" to put it lightly. It's to the point that my parents almost freaked out when I told them I was dating a visa student.

That's not to say they're all like that (the majority are just regular people), but a good number of them are spoiled rich kids. After all, it costs good money to live and attend school here. Its a cultural difference though. If you live in Korea and have lots of money, you can get away with things over there that you wouldn't be able to over here. Add to that the fact that they're away from their authority figures and they kind of just go buckwild.

Anyways, do you know if they're students? If you know what school they attend, take it up with their school. Get proof they're working illegally. If their school visa gets revoked, they get their ass deported.

Also try the Korean consultate if there's one over there? I know there's one here in Toronto, but I'm not sure about vancouver. Koreans as a culture care a LOT about perceptions, so if the "Korean Authorities" here in Canada find out the kids are doing crap like that, they'll probably help you. It just makes us look bad and I doubt they'll allow it.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

1. Does your girlfriend still have the keys to the place? 
2. Are her belongings still there? 
3. Is the lease under her name?
4. How much time left on the lease?

If her stuff is still there, i'd say a priority would be to get the stuff out. Especially anything with personal information.

If the legal ways don't work... I can think of a few not-so-legal but very very effective ways to get them out.

Do you have any LARGE friends? Preferably tall black men. This isn't meant to be racist, but it's a plain fact that many Koreans (born and raised in Korea) dislike and are intimidated by black men. I have no idea why, but it seems to be common among many Asian cultures. Not a part of my heritage I'm particularly proud of...

She can legally allow them to stay over for a few days... get them to eat the food, generally annoy the tenents. I mean, what are they gonna do, call the police? They're allowed to be there. Just make it clear that as long as those others stay there... your friends will stay as well.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I'd pay some bouncers under the table from a club to go lean on them. Forget about the legal route. It does nothing.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Wham Bam, Thankyou Pam! Haha, I think the Legal route is better you get Satisfaction and you get to disgrace a Nation, Well, at least some officials in Canada... Like Dog Fighting do not condone any harm or cruelty


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

get a dozen of hockey players, you can get them cheap, for now. They got nothing to do and they bring their own sticks.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

That's a fine how do you do! 

The police do nothing even though they confined her? That's insane !!!! 

Go to the press. I'm sure there would be some reporter or something that would love to report that. 

I'm sure there's legal recourse... 

That really sux.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

To get results, choose from:
Whomever is responsible for overseeing the city police;
Whomever is responsible for your ward on City Council (or any councilor if it's at large);
Your Provincial MPP (Justice, Education is Provincial jurisdiction);
Your Federal MP (Immigration is Federal jurisdiction).

Tell them the whole story.
Give them a little while to raise hell with the appropriate authorities. Then either move on to the next higher up representative, or go to plan B.

Start with the member for your riding/ward, etc. If you and your girlfriend live in different ridings, you have a choice of which one to use. Ruling party or opposition; doesn't matter. The ruling party will get the ear of someone first and might get results quickly, while the opposition can raise more hell in more embarrassing ways.

Plan B:
If that doesn't end up with the results you want, phone the local all-talk radio station. You might try calling the producer of the show first; they usually love putting politicians on the hot seat. If that doesn't get a bite, then call in when they're live on the air. Record the broadcast. Send the transcripts to any media outlet you can think of.

Aside from the obvious, you could send it to whatever newspaper run by students of the institution they attend, or she attends.

All the while, avoid any comments that might be construed as racist.

In other words, raise hell and do it in the most embarrassingly public way you can think of, going straight for the political jugglar, but give them a chance to do something first, because if you don't that will be their defense.

Buy a cheap notebook and keep notes of who, when, what, etc.


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

Only problem is... most solutions to this problem take a lot of time. I'm assuming she wants to get back into her apartment ASAP, i.e. by tomorrow. That being the case, the not-so-legal ways will be most effective. In the long term though, the legal ways are probably better.

Most effective short term suggestion I've seen so far is "hire a bouncer".

Although I still like my suggestion of a bunch of big rowdy male friends moving in. Nothing like a big guy walking in on a girl EVERY TIME she takes a shower to make them want to move out.

They played intimidation games with your girlfriend... maybe it's time to respond in kind.


----------



## THX (Jan 20, 2005)

The quickest way would be to hire some muscle to intimidate them, although becareful of whom you pick... you don't want them to break too many bones  . Seriously though, chances are they are little brats believing they are tough when it is 6 against 1, yet run for the door when they feel endangered.

That said, a legal and usually very effective way is of calling up a popular right-wing (ish) radio talk show. Tell them what happened and how the police won't do squat about it. As someone said, don't sound racist, merely as if your girlfriends rights have been seriously abused. Chances are, the talk show will make a big deal out of it and the police will react in order to maintain face. 

Also, have you gone to see them? If not, go with a strong looking friend and threaten them of going to see the immigration office for having violated their visa.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

There's a Hell's Angels club house on Brunette Avenue in Coquitlam. You can ask a few of the gentlemen there for 'help'.


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

just bust in sometime and get your girls stuff and get out. and it wouldn't hurt to put some quick dry epoxy around the outside of the door as a joke. they'll hate the smell, and will most definatly hate the concrete like breakpointing point of it when they try to get out. the police won't do anything. my buddy had over $20 000 in audio equipment stolen from his car. the police showed up, didn't even look in the car. there was visible finger prints and they wouldn't take them. i know good cops, but alot are just plain lazy.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

From that "fathers letter to his son"...



> They tend to say proudly that they don't know
> a word of English but they have to translated a page of Korean words
> into English as part of their homework. They do so without any shame.
> I bet that they will have to cheat tests and examinations to graduate
> ...


Kinda like how all those US and Canadian students cheat through those essay websites... GOOD LORD DON'T TRUST CANADIANS AND AMERICANS! THEY CHEAT LIKE CRAZY! hahahahaha

Seriously though, a lot of Koreans can't SPEAK english, but their written grammar is spectacular. It comes down to practice I think... they get taught all the vocab and grammar in school but never get a chance to use it.

But yeah MasterBlaster, have you tried any of the suggestions out yet? I'm checking this thread literally every couple of hours to see your responses... I want to see those bastards go DOWN. I have to say though, its pretty damn sad that the police aren't doing anything. After all, what the hell are they paid for?!?!?!


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

OH also I just had an idea for your phone problem... I'm guessing it's a cell phone right? Give the phone to someone you trust for a few days who speaks Korean. Get them to answer in korean and if they ask who it is, to say they just bought the phone and plan off "some girl" through an ad or something. Most likely they'll stop phoning and then you won't have to go through the hassle of changing your number.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Well, you can take some of the advice offered here, or forget about it. Not every problem can be solved, you know; one of the lessons you learn in adulthood. Sometimes it's best to move on and take a lesson; they don't come for free to anyone.

Rereading the post, I was struck by your comments:
" ... The Vancouver police took 4 phone calls just to show up and they did nothing. ..." and " ... We called the police right away. They did nothing. It took four phone calls and one week just to get them to show up. ..."

To put it bluntly, she blew it from the start. First of all, she phoned rather than reported it in person. *Always* report it in person unless you're bleeding somewhere. A little hysteria, perhaps some crying in the station house, that kind of thing gets attention.

Secondly, there's you, her boyfriend. She's safe with you; I'm assuming that's where you told the police to come? They know she's got a safe place to stay. Another mistake; they should be under the impression she's got nowhere to go if you want them to do something quickly.

You are competing for attention with all the crime in Vancouver, some of it, I'm sure, is pretty serious and they have no choice but to attend to it first. That's how big cities work.

If she had gone down to the station in person, said her Korean boyfriend held her against her will for 2 hours, she ran out of the house scared, and she has nowhere to go, at least one of them would be in jail right now (the cops have no choice in a domestic abuse report but to arrest the alleged offender; it's mandatory).

As it is, she's safe with you and the Police know it, and it's a simple property dispute, since you imply that they paid her something (but not everything she feels is owed to her). To be honest, there isn't much the police can do about it unless they have an excess of idle time to play around with. Non-payment of rent isn't an offense.

I'm not sure why they chose to ignore the unlawful confinement, except perhaps they didn't think it was serious enough to warrant a charge. It is up to them to decide that.

This is a low priority event in a city like Vancouver. Perhaps without knowing it, you gave them every reason to put it on the back burner. Anyone hurt? Nope. Does she have a place to stay? Yep. Where's the urgency? There is none.

Whose name is on the lease? The rentalsman (or whatever it's called there) can't help you because they gave her some money and they do live there; I don't know about BC but in SK she can't do anything at all until they are 15 days past due at the earliest.

At the latest, it's one full regular rental period after you serve a legal eviction notice; in other words if they pay by the month then the clock doesn't start ticking until you serve them, then the remaining portion of the month, then one month from then. If there's no lease or rental agreement, they can't do anything at all for her, and she's basically SOL.

Try to get the police to agree to meet you there while you haul her stuff out.

Or get on the radio.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

If you think it is bad in Vancouver, try getting them removed in Toronto (Home of the Socialist). Here, you would have OCAP camped out inside and outside your place protesting you, and don't think about calling the police on them, they would end up locking you up for violating thir right to protest you......

MrVermin


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*Vancouver Sucks.*

yes. yes it does. you can thank, in part, the "wonderful multiculturalism" (read: cultures who don't want to even attempt to assimilate) that Vancouver promotes for that.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

where is the landlord in all of this? if they are in the apartment illegally (i.e. they are not on the lease and are not "guests" of the tenant) the landlord should be the one trying to get them evicted, not you. have you contacted him/her at all? they have no right to be living there. he can get the sherrif to come and evict them. in effect, they are like squatters right now.

besides the forcible confinement, they can be nailed for tresspassing, property theft (probably over $5,000), and a number of other charges. i'm surprised the police didn't help at all. how can a police station be closed? are they not a 24 hour service?

it sounds to me like we're not getting the whole story. how did these people come to be living in the apartment? did she invite them? was she subletting? is that allowed under the terms of the lease? tenants have rights, but so do landlords. get the landlord to help in you this case.

miguel


----------



## THX (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah, there does appear to be some information missing. 6 people take over an apartment and nothing is done about it? Odd. I'd kick them out myself, eh.


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

Pamela said:


> *Vancouver Sucks.*
> 
> yes. yes it does. you can thank, in part, the "wonderful multiculturalism" (read: cultures who don't want to even attempt to assimilate) that Vancouver promotes for that.



Just to be clear, are you saying that you believe the individuals in this particular situation reflect all Koreans and that it is the cultures that make Vancouver suck?

If so I would disagree with you. Personally I say the INDIVIDUALS in this case are to blame, not the entire culture.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Grab a bat and start swingin' for the fences.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*Just to be clear, are you saying that you believe the individuals in this particular situation reflect all Koreans and that it is the cultures that make Vancouver suck?

If so I would disagree with you. Personally I say the INDIVIDUALS in this case are to blame, not the entire culture.*

I would say that Vancouver has a serious problem in that 50% of the population is asian (ie. from asia or india). Asian and Indian cultures are FANTASTIC and have a lot to give and share. The problem I have is that MANY of them come to this country with absolutely no intention of ever wanting to be CANADIAN. They don't want to participate in OUR culture. They simply want to be left alone in their little ethnic world and not have to participate with the rest of the cultures that are here. This creates a serious problem as far as the dynamics of the city are concerned. Especially since they are now the majority and their actions affect the community a lot more than a smaller population would such as in Victoria.

Just step on the UBC campus. You'll understand what I mean.

THAT I have a problem with. Don't come to Canada if you aren't interested in being Canadian. Self segregation only hurts this country.



edit: I don't want to derail the thread so I'll leave it at that. If anyone is interested in a "Multiculturalism vs. Melting Pot" discussion then can start one.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

MasterBlaster said:


> When we arrived at the police station first thing in the morning the next day. The woman at the front desk was rude and told us not to bother her. She said "Go and call 911". We called 911 while at the police station and they told us to go file a report with the front desk. We went over to the front desk and the woman told us not to bother her. We told this to the 911 operator and she said that she doesn't have time for this and hung up on us.


Geez, what do we pay the police for nowadays? Aren't they supposed to "protect and serve" us taxpayers?


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... where is the landlord in all of this? ..."
If she agreed they could stay there, then they have the right to stay there. You can evict them, but not summarily. The landlord can't do any more about it than she can, unless of course it's prohibited in the lease to sublet or have residents who aren't listed on the lease, which doesn't help her; she's breaking her own lease in that case; the landlord could evict _her_.

I don't have much experience with Koreans, I only know of the experience of one person, which certainly can't be considered representative. She had taught ESL in Japan for a decade before taking a job in Korea, and Japan is not exactly the place where single caucasian women always have good experiences. Still, she accepts it for what it is and managed to enjoy the work and her time there. She has visited all over Asia and it's fair to say she loves it. She misses Japan (she's a Public School Principal in Canada now) and would love to return someday.

Her comments surprised me, not because of the litany of complaints she had about her 8 months in South Korea, but because I wouldn't have expected such talk from her about anyone. She will use words like "evil" and phrases like "the rudest people I've ever met" and "I'm never going back there".


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

Pamela said:


> I would say that Vancouver has a serious problem in that 50% of the population is asian (ie. from asia or india). Asian and Indian cultures are FANTASTIC and have a lot to give and share. The problem I have is that MANY of them come to this country with absolutely no intention of ever wanting to be CANADIAN. They don't want to participate in OUR culture. They simply want to be left alone in their little ethnic world and not have to participate with the rest of the cultures that are here. This creates a serious problem as far as the dynamics of the city are concerned. Especially since they are now the majority and their actions affect the community a lot more than a smaller population would such as in Victoria.
> 
> THAT I have a problem with. Don't come to Canada if you aren't interested in being Canadian.


I understand, however that isn't the entire culture, its the individuals (who are admittedly influenced by the culture). 

I totally agree with you when it comes to people (permanently or semi-permanently) moving to Canada, and quite frankly it pisses me off when they don't even try. However, it does come out of fear. Look at all the people going to Asia to teach english.... they all hang out together. It's scary to be in a foreign country when you can't fully communicate. That being said, I still think they could try harder. If you're that damn afraid, then don't come to Canada... geez.

But there's a sort of weird grey area that arises when it comes to visa students, because they don't intend to become Canadian. I still believe they should interact with other cultures, but they shouldn't be required to assimilate any more than Canadians going to Asia to teach english.

Keep in mind Koreans and Japanese are still products of Confucian influence. It's partly the reason China isn't a larger world power right now. They could have easily conquered the entire world about 2000 years ago but didn't because of the teaching of Confucius, which basically say "keep to yourself and ignore those around you". 

Koreans are changing however, as is most of Asia, which is why I believe it is still the individual who is at fault. But I don't deny that the actions of the individual are influenced by the Asian culture.


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

MasterBlaster said:


> Actually I have always had great time with Japanese roommates in the past. I have shared my spaces with people from all over the world. Mexicans were very noisy but generous and good hearted people. Before these Koreans I had no opinion of Korean people. Now we both have a very negative opinion of Koreans.


I'm genuinely sorry for what they've done. All I can do is plead with you to believe me when I say that not all Koreans are like that. However I fully understand your anger.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Of Course!!! Didn't I say that a while back?


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

Interesting to think of what would happen if this sort of thing happened in the maritimes, eh? Melting pot me arse--there's nothing to melt together! Frenchman and englishman, but that's about it. This wouldn't be put up with.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

tedj said:


> Interesting to think of what would happen if this sort of thing happened in the maritimes, eh? Melting pot me arse--there's nothing to melt together!


"Melting pot" is a phrase used in the United States.

Canada has always been multicultural. I don't believe we've ever used the phrase "melting pot".


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

six of one............


----------



## goobertech (Jan 24, 2005)

Well we can now all point our fingers and say
"There are some ugly Koreans living there."
and we can file it away with all the ugly Americans the ugly Canadians and the ugly Quebecers and the ugly Torontonians we have seen in our life 

MasterBlaster my sympathies goes out to you , there was a time you could find a small club like the Vagabons or Paradice that you could invite over for a beer , help these people move , for a few hundred dollars . But if you can't find such club it looks like you will have to grab the bull by the horns (or Korean by the neck) and do it yourself . These people are acting in a mob mentality . 
Take down the "leader" who ever is the instigatorwho ever is the boldest of the group ( ask the girlfriend alot of questions)and the rest will run . 

I would be a racist but I hate white people more then any other race

Do you know how many times I have sat through white people telling me , indetail . how chinese people or the local chinese resterant are eating cats.
I always love telling them after their little tale, that I have lived with my chinese girl friend for three years and have run the entire gambit of what she can cook and never came across a cat in the wok , or kitty leftovers in the trash since I was the one to take it out . 

And assimilation that is like wishing brain damage on yourself , you go to the country learn the language perfectly and still don't fit in because people make thousands of cultural references a day , To stuff the new person could not "get" if they were paid to, that is because you have had a twenty year head start in absorbing the "culture" , Any joke or comment is laced with stuff .
Asking someone " Where did you go to school , Rochdale?" or pointing to somewild dirty guy on the street and saying "there's Relic" or holding round mirror up in front of your face and saying " I see bobby and billy and .. " 
So it is easier to stay with in your own group , for your accent will not be mocked , you know what every one is talking about , you get the jokes . and no one accuses you of eating Fluffy!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Pamela said:


> I would say that Vancouver has a serious problem in that 50% of the population is asian (ie. from asia or india). Asian and Indian cultures are FANTASTIC and have a lot to give and share. The problem I have is that MANY of them come to this country with absolutely no intention of ever wanting to be CANADIAN. They don't want to participate in OUR culture. They simply want to be left alone in their little ethnic world and not have to participate with the rest of the cultures that are here. This creates a serious problem as far as the dynamics of the city are concerned. Especially since they are now the majority and their actions affect the community a lot more than a smaller population would such as in Victoria.
> 
> Just step on the UBC campus. You'll understand what I mean.
> 
> THAT I have a problem with. Don't come to Canada if you aren't interested in being Canadian. Self segregation only hurts this country.


Pamela, while I have no problem understanding exactly what you mean, I find it interesting that coming from you, no one has taken any exception to your remarks.

Had I made the same remarks, being from Alberta, I would be by now, tarred, feathered and called both a bigot and a racist.

What do you suppose is the difference?


----------



## goobertech (Jan 24, 2005)

And run out town on a rail , you forgot run out of town on a rail SINC

And that because we are all bigots some will admit it and others think the other guy is

And I can see that a few are bigoted against the west


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*So it is easier to stay with in your own group , for your accent will not be mocked , you know what every one is talking about , you get the jokes . and no one accuses you of eating Fluffy!!! *

Then don't move to this country. End of story.

I have been to MANY places in the world and I ALWAYS take part in the experience and culture of that place. To the extend of actually living with families.

And Sinc, I think you need to reread my comments because there was nothing wrong with what I said. If you live in Vancouver you know the reality of the dynamic. I have nothing against any person from a different race or culture or country moving to Canada, in fact I encourage it....but don't move here if you don't want to participate. It ends up doing nothing but harm to both cultures.


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

goobertech said:


> And that because we are all bigots some will admit it and others think the other guy is


Often the worst are members of the same culture, i.e. reverse racism. Something I'm guilty of quite often (and also the victim of just as frequently... blah).


MasterBlaster:
Any update on the apartment situation?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Pamela said:


> And Sinc, I think you need to reread my comments because there was nothing wrong with what I said. If you live in Vancouver you know the reality of the dynamic. I have nothing against any person from a different race or culture or country moving to Canada, in fact I encourage it....but don't move here if you don't want to participate. It ends up doing nothing but harm to both cultures.


No Pamela, I don't have to reread your comments. I agree with them 100%. Including both the original post and the quote above.

All I am saying is that when I make the same kind of comments, I seem to be labeled much differently here in Alberta. Not by Albertans mind you, but mostly by members from eastern Canada.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

SINC said:


> Pamela, while I have no problem understanding exactly what you mean, I find it interesting that coming from you, no one has taken any exception to your remarks.
> 
> Had I made the same remarks, being from Alberta, I would be by now, tarred, feathered and called both a bigot and a racist.
> 
> What do you suppose is the difference?


Albertan's are easy targets because we're all rich cowboys.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

ahhh Sinc...I see what you're saying. I guess it all goes back to what gruegoo says about how we're even judgemental and believe in the stereotypes within our own culture/country. I guess that people think that because the prairies are very "canadian" in that they are mostly made up of the white/european race that you couldn't possibly be tolerant of others? lol. sterotypes are funny.


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

Pamela said:


> Just step on the UBC campus. You'll understand what I mean..


No. I go to UBC - what _do_ you mean?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

You'll _SEE_ how all of the cultures rarely integrate. You'll _SEE_ how little english is actually spoken. The distribution, attitudes and dynamic of UBC are very similar to those of the Lower Mainland.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, They do have rights, did you retort with "What about my friend's rights", I totally believe ya though. At the age of 15 a car would follow me around Halifax. I Memorized the Licences plate and called the police about it, I was really frightened... the police just dismissed me, I guess I should have went in person!  Um yeah, I think the Police is a big waste O'Monay! Here's a Parking ticket! hahaha! Would you care to donate to the Police association!! hahaa!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I think it would help the tone of this thread to note that these errant Korean thugs are not representative of all Koreans (be they students, tree-huggers or whatever). As for assimilation into Canadian culture, I'd posit that our culture is strong precisely because people are not compelled to melt into the pre-existing soup. This is why we are a progressive society and cannot be stereotyped. The ability to co-exist, adapt and take on new directions when they are seen to be better/fairer is what makes this country different from homogenized, nationalistic societies worldwide. Tolerance of others (not necessarily agreement) is something we need to foster.

I agree that the UBC campus has a high proportion of visible Asian students (at least in my experience of visits). Why is this bad? What does it say of their parents - that they are wrong to want post-secondary education for their kids? UBC entrance is extremely competitive. These students got there through hard work, not through being "Asian".

The issue of tenants rights is often tricky and nasty. I wish MasterBlaster luck in resolving the situation but I also think that the problem could occur with any sector of society.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Bingo!! I have made some really awesome friends in College who were International students, one from Soudi Arabia and the other from Viet Nam, I feel comfortable applying my limited experience to all International folk, cause I know, at the heart of it, we are all the same.... Ya Know, Do I not bleed and all that stuff! The issue is not racial, these people could have come from anywhere.... The question I have is.... Why do they think that they have the right to treat someone so poorly, or be so mean to someone.... Obviously they lack compassion and their ignorance is perpetuating the problem, Possibly you could teach them compassion.... With a Crowbar  Bad Bad Vinnie!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

goobertech said:


> And assimilation that is like wishing brain damage on yourself , you go to the country learn the language perfectly and still don't fit in because people make thousands of cultural references a day , To stuff the new person could not "get" if they were paid to, that is because you have had a twenty year head start in absorbing the "culture" , Any joke or comment is laced with stuff .
> Asking someone " Where did you go to school , Rochdale?" or pointing to somewild dirty guy on the street and saying "there's Relic" or holding round mirror up in front of your face and saying " I see bobby and billy and .. "
> So it is easier to stay with in your own group , for your accent will not be mocked , you know what every one is talking about , you get the jokes . and no one accuses you of eating Fluffy!!!


even speaking the native language doesn't necessarily help.

i had a hard time when i lived in new zealand, a south pacific, "western" nation, for 5 years. my parents were born there and i have dual citizenship, and i was lucky enough to get the chance to go and experience it.

the first year especially was very hard. you don't understand the references (tv and sports have a HUGE influence on our cultures!), you don't understand the expressions, the school system is different, and everyone assumed i was american and applied all the nagative connotations that go along with that (stereotyping, of course, tv again) to me.

i was used to being very involved in school. good grades, arts, extra curricular activites, student council. i was rejected from almost everything i tried to get involved in at this school, and my grades dropped dramatically.

you don't need to have a different native language to feel left out of your new culture. no wonder people of similar native languages/cultures stick together. just being understood becomes something you no longer take for granted.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

People who come here from different cultures are often operating with a completely different set of learned responses. It's a hard habit to break...and MUCH harder to get rid of if the country that they have arrived in is openly telling them to cherish all of the values of their homeland instead of attempting to help them become Canadians.

That's why we see some truly awful violence and gang activity amongst certain immigrant communities. They are not necessarily bad people...but this is just "how it's done back home". Sikhs and Cambodians and VietNamese seem particularly violent to some of the other recent immigrants in this area. My best buddy came here from Brunei, and he always gives the VietNamese neighborhoods a wide berth...just out of habit.

My advice? For what it's worth?

Be nice and calm and completely Canadian to a fault. And carry a really big stick. When no one is looking, use it. They'll get the message. It's one they will understand from "back home".

You need to get their respect.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

MacNutt's post makes perfect sense.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yeah...now back to the planet earth. And reality.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

An "assimilating society" such as the USA has just as much (if not more) gang-related violence. It is simplistic to blame crime on cultural differences. The triads and gangs do present a real threat but often it is the ethnic communities who are the ones being threatened by these thugs. Offering more violence in response to violence is really bright.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

MasterBlaster said:


> He told me he can't have children. When he was young he was so angry about being Korean that he had an irreversible vasectomy.



Ummm has he ever considered seeing a psychologist? It doesn't seem like his problem is being Korean... more that he's just slightly insane.

What does having to be Korean and having children have to do with one another? 

Does he believe that ALL aspects of the culture are purely genetic or something? If so, where the hell is he getting his information? By his logic, if a child is born to korean parents and is then whisked away to another country and raised there with little to no contact with their original culture... they'll still grow up knowing all about the korean culture and acting the way SOME koreans do? I assume he thinks they'll also speak korean as well.

Ok well... that being the case, why is my spoken korean so bad?

My question to him is.. if being korean is so inherently bad, why doesn't he just lock himself away from society where he can't harm others? HE HIMSELF is satan's spawn (according to him). 

Whatever trauma he went though has dealt him a serious blow to his ability to form a logical argument. I don't care if he's christian, he might as well be a nazi. THEY also believed in sterilization to prevent propagation of a race/culture.

No offense man, but your friend is somewhat disturbed.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Am I the only one here who thinks that this has turned into the plot for a really bad hentai cartoon??


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Since up to this point no one has mentioned tentacle monsters, yes, yes you are MacNutt.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Or giant zeppelins or masive city-striding apelike monsters or guys on nuclear powered motorcycles wreaking havoc upon underage looking women with suspiciously large round eyes. With bodily fluids splashing everywhere.

Meanwhile, back here on the west coast, we need to avenge our tainted honour. We need to get the whole dojo together and tie on our headbands, don our gi's and CONFRONT these evil no good bastards! Preferably in a back alley somewhere.

Who's with me on this? BANZAI!!


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

MasterBlaster said:


> A long time ago he wanted to marry a white girl. His family was opposed and was vicious to her. He was devastated. From there it went downhill and got worse and worse. Snip Snip.
> 
> Wars have been caused over love.
> 
> Love gone bad can turn into hate.


Based on what you've told me, I honestly believe he should seek professional help. Why? Because he might further harm himself. This has nothing to do with race, culture, anything. This comes down to one thing: an emotionally wounded man.

Put it this way. What if a man were to walk into a doctor's office and say, "I'm Canadian and I hate Canadians so I want to sterilize myself". Do you think the doctor would do it?

Was he doing it to get back at his parents? Was he doing it to punish himself? No matter the reason, it's a VERY extreme length to go to. To the point where he may have lost the ability to think rationally due to his emotional trauma. 

My apologies if my last message was rude, but quite frankly I was in total shock.

I'll be the first to admit i'm not a psychologist, but if any of my friends came and told me they wanted to do that, I'd be very, very worried about them. Obviously you should do what you think is best, and you know the situation better than I do, but please consider what I'm saying.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Hey, gruegoo...it's a bad hentai movie. Loosely based on real events.

Treat it as such.


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

The reasons Asians don't make any attempt to learn about Canadian culture is they feel that they are superior. Asians are a weird bunch. They hate other races, feel their race is the best and yet hate their own race as well and yet they are fascinated by the west. They adopt western culture like crazy in their home country, die their hair, have surgery to fix their eyes, etc. I'm not shocked at all about Master's situation or his friends actions. This kind of behavior is the norm in Asia. Good luck to you, too bad you couldn't seal them in the house and burn it down.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Your last post was a bit scary, Motoyen...

But slightly real and believeable, as well.

Anyone have any further thoughts on this subject?


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

motoyen said:


> The reasons Asians don't make any attempt to learn about Canadian culture is they feel that they are superior. Asians are a weird bunch. They hate other races, feel their race is the best and yet hate their own race as well and yet they are fascinated by the west. They adopt western culture like crazy in their home country, die their hair, have surgery to fix their eyes, etc. I'm not shocked at all about Master's situation or his friends actions. This kind of behavior is the norm in Asia. Good luck to you, too bad you couldn't seal them in the house and burn it down.


are you kidding me? it's bad enough to lump all the citizens of one country together, but a whole continent??

my cross-cultural communications prof would have had a field day with that statement!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Is it just me, or is racism alive and well in this thread?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

MasterBlaster I hope things get quickly resolved with your situation. Good luck to you.

Quite frankly this is turning into a "hate them yellow devils" thread and I don't have the time to respond to each of the ignorant comments (found in between the intelligent ones of course). I'll be leaving this thread now before I get lynched, thank you. Do not expect further replies from me on this matter.


----------



## goobertech (Jan 24, 2005)

*yes this thread should die*

This is all starting to get pointless , either you go to these places in vancouver and sit down enjoy the food the culture and close you eyes and pretend you are in china or korea , or you stamp down the street screaming in peoples faces to speak english . It is too bad some of you feel the way you do . But please don't be Ugly about it and give me a bad name because who I am . If you are so worried about these people not intigrating why don't you volunteer at UBC and help them to , theach esl , maybe you might learn something .


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

motoyen said:


> The reasons Asians don't make any attempt to learn about Canadian culture is they feel that they are superior. Asians are a weird bunch. They hate other races, feel their race is the best and yet hate their own race as well and yet they are fascinated by the west. They adopt western culture like crazy in their home country, die their hair, have surgery to fix their eyes, etc. I'm not shocked at all about Master's situation or his friends actions. This kind of behavior is the norm in Asia. Good luck to you, too bad you couldn't seal them in the house and burn it down.


I'd say that's a good description of me but I have too much of a superiority complex to admit it.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Ah, So that's why the Asian Ladies won't let me sleep with them!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*A foreigner can commit a crime against you in Vancouver and no legal channel could be bothered do their job to protect you*

and you'd be thrown in jail in a second if you ever laid a finger on them. heck...if you even yelled at them.

You have no rights. they have them all.

What a great country we live in.

Don't even get me started on the reason auto insurance premiums are so high in Vancouver.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Geeez...here I am admiring prominent Democrats while Pamela is spouting racist thoughts. The world has, indeed, turned upside down.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

what is racist about what I have said macnutt? it's not my fault it happens to be fact in this city. looks like our government is the racist one. reverse racist that is. I'm all for equality, but I just don't think it is possible here in Vancouver.

shall I tell you about all of the thousands of illegal drivers licenses that were given out to the asian community in richmond and burnaby? or would you like to look that one up for yourself?

this is just the TIP of the iceberg as far as this activity. and for SOME reason it has been hush hush since the story was broken:

http://www.richmond-news.com/issues04/032204/news/032204nn1.html

Here's just a clip:

_Adding to the complexity of the case, ICBC has acknowledged it paid out a total of $40,000 in insurance claims filed by the fraudulent drivers. Of the 92 drivers investigators believe were involved in the scam, eight got into car accidents. In one case, the insurance corporation paid out a $20,524 settlement._

it costs me DOUBLE to insure my car in Vancouver vs. in Victoria. gee. I love this city.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I know exactly what you are saying Pamela. And I also know that much of it is fact. I have to drive a large commercial diesel truck in Richmond about every second week. I'm only too aware that many of the people I share the road with drive as though they bought their licences, instead of passing any drivers test.

My very best buddy is Asian, BTW. And he would also agree with most of what you have said as well.

I just couldn't resist the opportunity to take a jab at you. Forgive me. I'm weak.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

yes, my best friend is also asian and would agree.

I expect no less than the odd jab from you macnutt....but i am surprised that you are in such agreement with everyone today...take your meds did you?

 j.k.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

No meds. Sorry to dissapppoint. (I don't even take aspirin)

(But I really did like Hunter S Thompson. And I couldn't give a damn about his politics.)

Who knows...perhaps I'm mellowing with age. I just had a birthday, after all. And the weather is sooo lovely today. And I am now the sole owner of my company, as of two weeks ago.

Life's not bad right now.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Life is Never Bad, it's all a matter of perspective. Happy B-Day!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Oh great... now we're bring out the "I'm not being racist because my best friend is (insert culture or identity)."

I think we need some basic education on what constitutes racism. When you base human characteristics and traits primarily on ones race, you are being racist.

Some absolutely awful blanket statements being said here about entire cultures.


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

ehMax said:


> Oh great... now we're bring out the "I'm not being racist because my best friend is (insert culture or identity)."
> 
> I think we need some basic education on what constitutes racism. When you base human characteristics and traits primarily on ones race, you are being racist.
> 
> Some absolutely awful blanket statements being said here about entire cultures.


No kidding. It's like some version of http://www.blackpeopleloveus.com - minus the satire.


----------



## Graham (Oct 18, 2004)

I happen to Own an apartment in Edmonton, and I have rarely had trouble. 
The biggest two things that happened were:
1. A nutter named Corey (you can check out his site, its somthing like coreyvision) rented one of the floors. He wanted to have an office at home, but complained of having a shabby interior. The interior had just been redone 3 months prior. Next, he opened up all of his windows in minus 40 weather and blew cold air into his room to *cool down his server*.


----------



## Graham (Oct 18, 2004)

(my computer wont let me make a long reply, sorry)
at that time, we were paying for utilites and internet. Because of him all internet under my name was disconnect for four days. Then he bitched. Then he threatend to call some of his friends at MENSA, and thats when I gave him thirty days notice.
2. At another point in time, one of the apartments started a fire in the upper level bathroom from having candles. They thought the smoke alarm was going off because they were cooking. almost half an hour later, when they opened the bathroom door, an inferno blazed. Luckily, the security company who monitors the fire alarm had already called the Fire station, which is just a block away, and my apartment was saved. Then the tenants complained that their damage deposit had been lost, but somehow, they got over it.

My best advise: Get them out.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I agree. I wasn't too impressed with the tone this thread developed  'Sides which, it was hijacked from the original intention: that of getting these crazies out of her apartment. I can't understand why this cannot be resolved! Like, I know why, because of inept laws/law enfoucement. But geez it shouldn't be that way.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Were they aware of your imminent arrival with the posse?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

I'll have a large Coke and the Jumbo Popcorn please. Lots of butter and salt please. 

Man i missed these place!!!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Sounds like an experience I had with my room mate from hell here in Toronto a
few years back, I won't elaborate, But please do wait for the book.

D


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't know, I'm impressed by some of the responses - I thought everyone was a socialist leftie on this board. Guess I was wrong there are some people who aren't afraid to speak their mind even if not P.C.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

oh yes, and he is going to be a new Canadian Citizen soon....

so soon enough, you 'll hate canadians too. I'll move to Montreal, you'll blend right in.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'm beginning to feel you're a magnet for bad situations or something. Move to the Maritimes so you can return the cosmic balance, please.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

MasterBlaster said:


> they believe that he stole the stuff but lack sufficient evidence, blah blah blah, to press criminal charges, blah blah blah. Don't bother Mr. Terrorist or you will go to jail


IN this case, it sounds like they are giving you good advice, whether you like it or not. They lack sufficient evidence to press charges. It's unfortunate, but probably true. Don't both him, or they could end up with enough evidence to press charges against you for harassment.

But if you're that determined to hate Vancouver and Canada so much, bloody move already.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

yeah you lost me at "saving two police officers in Vancouver from assault by 6 Brazilian Ju Jistsu experts. Of 300 bystanders I was the only one that jumped in". that's a little far-fetched even for me.

even if it's true, how do you expect everyone on the vpd to know you? there must be 20,000-30,000 police officers on the force. i think there's about 50,000 in toronto (someone correct my numbers if i'm wrong). 

have you stopped to consider that maybe trouble follows you around 'cause you're the problem? something to consider.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

You're a little off miguelsanchez. In 1999 the Toronto police force comprised just over 5,000 uniformed officers (see here). VPD is probably somewhere around 3,000 officers.

MasterBlaster could probably do with a colonic.....


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

ok i stand corrected. i was off by an order of magnitude. thanks for the correction used to be jwoodget.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Holy geezuz... a sarcastic snub, the burden of proof, followed by unquestionable evidence of fact, then followed by the use of a word which is slang for an infamous orifice!!

THIS is my new favorite thread!! 

I don't miss NYPD Blue anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

What... no gold watch? 

Seriously, though... that's pretty sad (the situation, not the Award.) Maybe the Federal Budget should have moved the military budget over to the provincial police instead?


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Masterblaster, i would roll up that certificate into a cone, and send it to the vpd with a note attached saying: "shove it", and next time , get some kicks in there!!!!


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

listen, dwayne, i'm sorry i doubted you ok? but you have to admit, saying that you saved 2 police officers from "brazilian ju jitsu experts" does sound a little strange. if you had said “attackers” i probably wouldn’t have blinked. that and calling your girlfriend’s tenant “mr terrorist, claimed to be an egyptian, probably from saudi arabia” gives you very little credibility in my book. did you report him to the police as “mr terrorist stole our stuff”? do you have any proof that he’s from saudi arabia, or not egyptian? you should know that the police work on facts, not subjective statements. 

i’m truly sorry for all the troubles you have been going through. i have friends and relatives who have gone through similar problems. the police’s hands are tied in these situations. many times the tenants know their rights and take full advantage. we have seen apartments completely destroyed, tenants who have skipped town after missing the rent for two months, and dirty, infested apartments. maybe the apartment rental business isn’t for you. or maybe you should learn to pick better tenants. 

p.s. nice award. i'm really proud of your actions. very few other people would have jumped in to help. maybe you should take it with you to the police next time (hopefully there is no next time) and use it as leverage to get some action out of them. don’t expect that to work, though. copping an attitude usually just gets you more attitude back, asshole. (that's a sarcastic "asshole" by the way)

good luck,

miguel


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

How hard do you have to fall on your knees to sufficently imped your walking??? I just don't get the vague discription on the certificate, it looks like it was written to show the police in a more favourable light.

Did you rip open your shirt to reveal your MB logo?


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Vinnie Cappuccino said:


> Did you rip open your shirt to reveal your MB logo?


Shirts in Vancouver don't come cheap, so he uses Velcro.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Sounds like the "Police Force" has a lot of crime to deal with, they are all probly over worked, it ain't no fun being overworked, It really helps you develope a bad attitude towards work. 

They probly all hate their jobs because it is relentless, us-satisfying, dirty, and in their hearts they know they are doing a poor job, it's not really hard to tell when you are not succeeding in your position. For this, I would imagin that they are all pretty ashamed, and thus they should be. 

It's difficult to figure out a solution for a problem that involves so many factors and with such a high volume. I am sure everyday is painful when you deal with that many destitute drug addicts and homeless. I think that they need better tatics (not a raise or an influx of new equipment) in dealing with their jobs, possibly some time management skills, training on proper breathing methods that will induce a state of calm clarity and allow them to continue to work feeling refreshed. Job satisfaction is important here, it is what helps you excel,learn, grow and do your job even better than the day before.

this is no excuse of course, their treatment of this case was deplorable


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Seriously, it is time that you rented the movie "Pacific Heights."

Now *that* is a bad tenant.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Maybe the Koreans took MasterBlaster?
and if so, is that a bad thing?
Won't miss his avatar.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

gastonbuffet said:


> Maybe the Koreans took MasterBlaster?
> and if so, is that a bad thing?
> Won't miss his avatar.


ehMac.ca - View Profile: MasterBlaster

Last login June 10, 2008.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MB is like King Arthur. Arthur shall return during England's "time of need". MB shall return to us when we need his guidance and spiritual direction the most. We shall see.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, EhMax says he doesn't know what's going on with MB's login, but after seeing MB's avatar on another forum I'm pretty confident he's seen fit to burn bridges first and ask questions later. How sad.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

cap10subtext said:


> Well, EhMax says he doesn't know what's going on with MB's login, but after seeing MB's avatar on another forum I'm pretty confident he's seen fit to burn bridges first and ask questions later. How sad.


You're not serious, are you? How is that burning bridges if he can't login here and the Mayor admitted that personal issues have prevented him from seeing MB's email?


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

kps said:


> You're not serious, are you? How is that burning bridges if he can't login here and the Mayor admitted that personal issues have prevented him from seeing MB's email?


Oh, I don't know, but, off the top of my head, how about bad-mouthing this Board elsewhere??

Most legit Boards will not allow Board-bashing.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Is he really gone? If so, it's the end of an era.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

All is cool. I'm sure MB didn't mean any real harm.  
I wasn't aware of MB having login issues. I've reset his account and all is well in ehMac.ca land.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

kps said:


> You're not serious, are you? How is that burning bridges if he can't login here and the Mayor admitted that personal issues have prevented him from seeing MB's email?


Just saying that I think MB over reacted in the situation. He knows exactly what avatar I'm referring to. He's now seen fit to remove it from the other forum. But whatever, I'm sure the Mayor didn't see any harm in it. MB is back, business as usual. Nothing to see here folks.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

iJohnHenry said:


> Oh, I don't know, but, off the top of my head, how about bad-mouthing this Board elsewhere??
> 
> Most legit Boards will not allow Board-bashing.


The Mayor is a very tolerant fellow, he understands that on a large and popular board such as this, people say things in the heat of the moment which they may regret later. I bashed this board "over there" and even here, hell... I even bashed the Mayor in some PMs when my acct got hacked and here I _is_.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow.... just... wow....

No wonder you hate the VPD. I would be pissed. Someone must've been bribed.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

dona83 said:


> Wow.... just... wow....


Same here, but from a different perspective.

And if you call her "my woman" once more I will self-destruct.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## JerusalemJim (Jun 13, 2008)

*newbie here noy alowed to post!*

I went to soem trouble to introduce myself and has to be approved by mods!
what are you afraid of?

I registered and dont even get the benefit of the doubt 
wy dont you just chop trolls and let messages flow?

I find your policy more annoying than spam or trolls and about the same level as the idiotic smillies blithering away
J

yikes 
so this got posted 
ok I forgive you
j


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

JerusalemJim said:


> I went to soem trouble to introduce myself and has to be approved by mods!
> what are you afraid of?
> 
> I registered and dont even get the benefit of the doubt
> ...


Not all posts have to be approved by mods right off the bat. Some just set of their spam radars. I'm personally all for it, we've seen a 100% reduction in spam since this policy. I'm okay with that, someday you might be too. Welcome to Ehmac.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

kps said:


> The Mayor is a very tolerant fellow, he understands that on a large and popular board such as this, people say things in the heat of the moment which they may regret later. I bashed this board "over there" and even here, hell... I even bashed the Mayor in some PMs when my acct got hacked and here I _is_.


As one of my favourite artists once said, "Don't hate the haters... they're your biggest fans."


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

MasterBlaster said:


> It really bugs our feminist friends when I call her "Woman", but its ok with them for her to call me "Man".


That's because Man is a slur. Didn't you know that??



JerusalemJim said:


> yikes
> so this got posted
> ok I forgive you
> j


GOTCHA !! :lmao:


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

I feel like this thread has taken me to a parallel universe...it's a little creepy out there!


----------

